# Coastal Scents



## Sanderlees (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Rennah (Apr 2, 2009)

"Coastal Scents" gel liners (I actually got them on eBay, not CS, but they are the same thing)

Indigo Blue (left) & True Black (right)









No flash




Flash


----------



## Flowitu (Apr 9, 2009)

*Three Coastal Scents gel liners*

I have three of them: Sky blue (or is it sky line because CS site has two different pictures telling different names), sexy pink and 24 K. I don't know if you can tell from the picture, but CS gel liners consistencies are varied. Ex. 24 k out of the three is the cremiest and sky line is possibly the most un-budgeable - it's matte. I have oily lids, so every shadows/liners crease on me even with primer and it's even worse when I apply any eyeliner. Overall, CS gel liners can keep itself on the lash line. Good enough, pics. 

Product picture taken under natural daylight





Package out front and ingredients on the back





Swatches on the back of wrist


----------



## stickles (Apr 19, 2009)

*Mica Sample Rampage!*

soooo, I went and ordered a brick-tonne of mica samples, fillers, pans, and EZ Prez to make me some pressed shadows. Wish me luck!

In baggies like cocaine:





Left row: Summit Turquoise, Inter Blue Sparks, Crystal Ice, Ultra Silk, Goldstone, Metallic Olivia, Paradise Tropic Bronze, Paradise Shimmer Tan
Middle row: Winterveld, Aruban Coral, Paradise Sand, Metallic Pearl Honey Tan, Oriental Beige, Sunset Pearl, Purple Punch glitter, Black Magic Hologram glitter, Ocean Blue glitter
Right row: Antique Red, Metallic Pixie Purple, Amethyst, Chameleon Violet, Blue-Red Chrome, Sapphire Metallic Pearl, Cellini Blue, Paradise Sea Green, Sage Blue

Now, for swatches!




















The glitters were on UDPP otherwise they don't hold at all:















I also bought a whole bunch more from TKB as well, which I already posted in the swatch thread here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/t...atches-137058/


----------



## AngelBunny (May 2, 2009)




----------



## Bluebell (May 7, 2009)

Hot Pots S 10 and S 25. All Swatches on NC10-15 without any base.











Comparison Hot Pot S10 to Mac Smoke and Diamonds. S10 is lighter and less brown than Smoke and Diamonds but ist has the same buttery texture


----------



## Megnolia (Dec 24, 2009)

*Coastal Scents Micas/Oxides/Glitters *Pic Heavy**

So, these are all the Micas/oxides/ultramarines that I've purchased from CS ( there's also 4 glitters ).
I apologize in advance for the ridiculously huge pictures-- I didn't have time to resize them. ):
And, I know, I know-- some of the pictures are blurry, sorry!

FYI :
The oxides and ultramarines are more pigmented than the micas--
But, they are _all matte_. There is absolutely no shimmer or glitter in the oxides. 
The oxides may also stain your skin for a short period of time. (it should be gone by the time you wake up.)

Also, the top row is swatched on primer (L'oreal De-crease), and the bottom row is swatched wet (w/ water).
Enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i575.photobucket.com/albums/s...s/DSCN0228.jpg

http://i575.photobucket.com/albums/s...s/DSCN0229.jpg

http://i575.photobucket.com/albums/s...s/DSCN0230.jpg

1) Tangerine Pearl Mica
2) Tibetan Ochre Mica
3) Xian Vistas Mica 
4) Paradise Star Gold Mica
5) Blue Red Chrome Mica
6) Very Coral Mica ( Really gorgeous, but I don't have any idea what to pair it with.. )
7) Paradise Gold Fortune Mica ( BEAUTIFUL. It looks a lot better when you use it with a light hand. )


http://i575.photobucket.com/albums/s...s/DSCN0231.jpg

http://i575.photobucket.com/albums/s...s/DSCN0232.jpg

http://i575.photobucket.com/albums/s...s/DSCN0233.jpg

8) Duo-chrome Green Gold Mica
9) Copper Mica ( Looks EXACTLY like copper wiring. )
10) Deep Russet Mica ( Absolutely gorgeous-- my fave out off all of these! )
11) Cellini Blue Mica


http://i575.photobucket.com/albums/s...s/DSCN0235.jpg

http://i575.photobucket.com/albums/s...s/DSCN0236.jpg

http://i575.photobucket.com/albums/s...s/DSCN0237.jpg

12) Black Oxide ( Like an exact dupe of Carbon. I recommend pressing this, it makes it less messy. )
13) Red Iron Oxide ( Brick red )
14) Yellow Oxide ( It looks like... mustard )
15) Brown Oxide, Medium shade 
16) Ultramarine Violet
17) Ultramarine Blue ( OH. MY. GOD. This is amazing, really really bright! )

http://i575.photobucket.com/albums/s...s/DSCN0239.jpg

These were swatched on top of clear lip gloss.
18) Golden Fairy Dust ( In person it looks kind of... greenish. It's hard to explain. )
19) Fairy Dust .04
20) Sahara Sand Glitter ( Really pretty, try using it w/ clear nail polish. )
21) Lime Glitter ( Looks really good on top of gold eyeshadows. )


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 27, 2010)

*Coastal Scents 88 Colours Matte Palette*
Swatched on pale skin, with flash - will do some without flash if requested. No primer etc.
I've swatched this top to bottom, left to right, a complete row in each shot.


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 19, 2010)

Coastal Scents 88 Colours Ultra Shimmer Palette
Swatched on pale skin, with flash - will do some without flash if requested. No primer etc.
I've swatched this top to bottom, left to right, a complete row in each shot.


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 19, 2010)

Gel Liners


----------



## kittynail (Sep 10, 2010)

10 Piece Professional Blush Palette










First row





Second row







Eyeshadow in Frenzy






Eyeshadow in Midnight Sky






Undercover HD Foundation in ST-01






Gel liner in Deep Plum


----------



## ahhhttack (Sep 20, 2010)

CS Micas.  Sorry for links, photos are huge and I can't figure out how to do thumbs here.

http://www.ironspy.com/wp-content/up.../csmica1is.jpg

http://www.ironspy.com/wp-content/up.../csmica2is.jpg

http://www.ironspy.com/wp-content/up...lvermicais.jpg

http://www.ironspy.com/wp-content/up...cssparksis.jpg


----------



## makeupbynina (Oct 7, 2011)

I recently ordered samples of bronzer from CS because I wanted to see the actual colors. Im glad I did because I would have gotten the wrong one. So I hope this helps! 
  	They aren't in any particular order.


----------



## makeupbynina (Oct 7, 2011)

PS: the bronzers are matte.


----------



## makeupbynina (Oct 7, 2011)

kittynail said:


> 10 Piece Professional Blush Palette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Do You love the blushes??Are they mixed? Some look shimmery


----------

